# PC zum zocken



## Knutschi1983 (5. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

Bin neu hier also möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen . Bin der Thorsten aus NRW 

So jetzt zu meinem Problem 

Ich suche für schmales Geld einen PC mit dem Ich hin und wieder mal Zocken kann. wie zB BF3 oder auch BF4 

Bislang habe ich mir immer "fertig PC´s" gekauft und war bislang auch immer sehr zufrieden. 

jetzt brauche ich aber eure hilfe und zwar wo kann man sich Günstig einen PC zusammen stellen lassen / PC kaufen. 

Habe an folgendes gedacht 

AMD FX 6300 
mindestens 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher 
1000GB Festplatte 
R9 270X Grafikkarte 
DVD Brenner 
und ich denke es sollte ein Netzeil mit 500W ausreichen 

was haltet Ihr davon? kann ich damit BF 4 zocken ? 

ein vorweg .. ich will keine 1200€ ausgeben nur damit ich hier und da mal zocken kann. 

Meine schmerz Grenze liegt so bei 500€ wenn es günstiger ist um so besser 


habt ihr Erfahrung mit der R9 270X grafikkarte oder bekomme ich für das gleiche Geld eine bessere ?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (6. November 2013)

Geil erstmal  Ich möchte mich Vorstellen. Ich erwartete jetzt irgendwas einige Zeilen langes. Aber nein, nur "Ich bin der Torsten aus NRW" 
Nach dem Motto, so Pflicht erfüllt  
Sorry und nicht persönlich nehmen, ich musste nur schmunzeln 

Jetzt zu deinem Problem:

Du kannst das ganze bei Hardwareversand machen, die bauen aktuell für nur 5 Euro auch alles zusammen. Du kannst auch über Preisvergleiche wie Geizhals.de die Sachen bei Hardwareversand auswählen und so einige Euro sparen, ob man dann den PC noch zusammenbauen lassen kann, ohne ihn im Konfigurator erstellt zu haben, weiß ich leider nicht.

Ich würde, auch wenn es mit dem Budget dann etwas knapp wird, zu einem Intel Prozessor greifen, weil diese um einiges Leistungsstärker sind.
In diesen BF 4 Benchmarks ist der FX 6350 drin, der sogar etwas neuer ist als der 6300 und der i5 3570K, der nicht übertaktet aber in einer ähnlichen Liga wie z.B. ein i5 4430/4440 o.ä. spielt
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/scree...10/Battlefield-4-Beta-CPU-Benchmarks-pcgh.png
Der i5 ist 100% (!) stärker. Das ist natürlich nur ein Beispiel, zeigt aber, dass der Intel eine Überlegung wert ist.

Ich würde nehmen:

Intel Core i5 4430                   (160€) 
Board  uATX                           (60€)
8GB RAM 1600Mhz                (65€)
R9 270X                                 (170€)
Netzteil 400-500W                   (40-50€)
Festplatte 1000GB                   (45€)
Laufwerk                                 (15€)

Gehäuse hast du?
Macht dann ca. 560€


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2013)

Knutschi1983 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Bin neu hier also möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen . Bin der Thorsten aus NRW
> 
> ...


 
Das ist für das Geld gut, aber ich würde lieber ein bisschen mehr ausgeben und nen core i3 oder besser nen i5 nehmen, siehe den Vorschlag von Jogurthwaldfruechte - das lohnt sich, ist auch eine viel bessere Investition in die Zukunft. und wenn es trotzdem noch zu viel ist, würd ich trotzdem den Vorschlag mit dem Intel nehmen und dann eben erstmal nur einen core i3 für den Sockel 1150 (ca 100€) einbauen lassen.

Hardwareversand,de ist ein bewährter Shop, der für 20€ auch alles zusammenbaut.

Die R9 270x ist nebenbei gesagt absolut Top bei Preis-Leistung. Die nächstbessere ist erst die R9 280X für ca 260€, die dann nochmal a 25-30% schneller wäre.


Siehe auch das Bild im Anhang - das wäre mein Vorschlag OHNE Grafikkarte und mit "nur" einem core i3, das sind ca 360€, dazu die R9 270X, macht dann für ca 530-550€, man kann beim Board, RAM und Netzteil auch leicht abweichen, Gehäuse sowieso. Vlt. erst mal nur 1x 4GB RAM nehmen, wenn Du UNBEDINGT sparen willst, und Dir zu Weichnacht nen zweiten 4GB-Riegel wünschen

Und/oder wenn Du zB Gehäuse und vl auch DVD-LW oder sogar Festplatte von einem alten PC übernehmen kannst, dann wäre das bei DEM Budget ne Menge


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (6. November 2013)

Sorry für 500 EUR BF4 wird das nix. Da musste schon mind. 750 EUR Investieren
Nimm lieber die I5er Serie
Netzteil auch viel zu schwach


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (6. November 2013)

Insolvenzprofi schrieb:


> Sorry für 500 EUR BF4 wird das nix. Da musste schon mind. 750 EUR Investieren
> Nimm lieber die I5er Serie
> Netzteil auch viel zu schwach


 
Das wird auf jeden Fall was, wie oben vorgeschlagen, wenn man 560 Euro in die Hand nimmt. Und selbst wenn nicht duerfte das mit einem i3 hinhauen, wenn auch nicht auf Ultra.

Und warum sollte das Netzteil zu schwach sein? Das ist ein 530W Markennetzteil. Das ist viel besser als die noname Produkte fuer 20 Euro, die dann unglaubliche 700W haben. Und die Angaben der Graka Hersteller sind eben so hoch gegriffen, damit auch Leute mit nem noname Netzteil keine Probleme bekommen, selbst wenn das Netzteil den Strom schlecht "verteilt".
Ein normaler PC zieht maximal 300W, was schon hoch gegriffen sein duerfte.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (6. November 2013)

Wie Herb schon sagte, wenn vom vorherigen PC noch Teile übernommen werden könnten, würde das einen deutlichen Unterschied machen, da 500€ wirklich hart an der Kante zwischen zwei Leistungsklassen sind.

Zur Verdeutlichung mal folgende Zusammenstellung:
Intel Core i5-4440, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80646I54440)
ASRock B85M-HDS (90-MXGQG0-A0UAYZ)
G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02)
be quiet! System Power 7 400W ATX 2.31 (BN142)
Western Digital WD Green 1TB, 150MB/s, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZRX)
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R927XOC-2GD)

Macht in der Summe ~575€ und wäre deutlich(!) sinnvoller als jetzt noch einen i3 zu kaufen. Sollten Festplatte und Brenner vorhanden sein, wären es "nur" noch ~510€ plus Versand. Vielleicht noch erstmal auf 4GB Speicher beschränken, dann wären es nochmal 30€ weniger. 

Wie schaut es denn mit gebrauchten Teilen aus, wäre das eine Option mit der du dich anfreunden könntest? In einschlägigen Hardware-Foren kann man mit etwas Glück beispielsweise einen kaum genutzten i5-4440 für 110-120€ bekommen.


----------



## Knutschi1983 (6. November 2013)

http://www.one.de/shop/popup_workar...13403.htm&desc=Intel Core i5-4670 4x 3.40 GHz Also habe jetzt folgendes Angebot erhalten :

Intel Core i5-4670 4x 3.40 GHz
4096MB DDR3 
http://www.one.de/shop/popup_workar...m&desc=Gigabyte B85M-HD3 (Chipsatz: B85/mATX) Gigabyte B85M-HD3
 R9 270x 

http://www.one.de/shop/popup_workar...info/_9083.htm&desc=1000 GB SATA III, 7200upm 1000 GB 
22x DVD+-RW Double Layer Brenner Laufwerk
550 Watt Corsair 

zusammen für circa 620€ 

AMD FX-6300 
8 GB DDR3
AMD AM3+ 760G 
NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660 4 GB
1500 GB 
22x DVD±R/RW Dual Layer DVD-Brenner
550W 
inkl. Windows7 Prof. 64 Bit

für 500€  

.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2013)

Der erste ist deutlich schneller und sein Geld auch wert, nimm den. Allein die Grafikkarte ist ca 30% schenller, nur die wäre schon den Aufpreis von ca 20-25% wert. Aber auch die CPU ist merkbar schneller als bei dem 500€-PC

Der PC ist zwar etwas teurer als mein Vorschlag, aber ich hab auch vor allem eine CPU vorschlagen, die ein gutes Stück schwächer ist, aber halt 70-90€ billiger und den PC somit näher an den 500€ hält


----------



## Knutschi1983 (12. November 2013)

so ... leute 


ich danke euch  für den einen oder anderen tipp 

Intel i5-4570 4x 3,2GHz Haswell 
 -inkl Asus B85M-E
 -inkl 4GB DDR3 
inkl 4GB DDR3 1
inkl HD SATA 500GB 7200 16MB 
nkl ATI R9 270X 2GB 2048MB
inkl DVD RW+- SATA 24x 24x Samsung 30a; 
inkl 600 Watt NT ATX 120mm SILENT Lüfter 
inkl.  Techsolo ASKA-1 / TC-G10

das wird mein Rechner  ich hoffe das ich jetzt in den nächsten monaten und jahren  ruhe haben werde 




danke


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2013)

Das Netzteil ist vermutlich eher ein billiges, oder? An sich reichen auch 400-450W, wenn es ein markenmodel ist, so 40-50€

Und nur 500GB Festplatte? Also, das doppelte kostet an sich nur 10, maximal 15€ mehr, da würd ich nicht wegen der paar euro nur 500 nehmen ^^


ansonsten sieht es gut aus.


----------

